

Microsoft Has an Anti-GNU/Linux Team - firefoxman1
http://boycottnovell.com/2009/08/06/wal-mart-kevin-turner-and-taskforce/

======
TallGuyShort
They refer to "intellectual property from Microsoft" that is being distributed
with Linux, that hasn't been paid for. Does anyone know exactly what they're
talking about?

Anything gNewSense got from Microsoft, Microsoft got from Apple in the first
place. I respect people who choose Microsoft products because they
legitimately believe them to be superior, but tactics like this are immature
and spineless.

------
fatdog789
Inaccurate title, and most of the underlying article is disproven conjecture.

Flagged as FUD.

